# French mice breeders



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

*[/I just wondered if anyone from France has posted on the forum.b]Just out of curiosity mainly.*


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Not that im aware of


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

OK fair enough.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hee hee!!! :lol:

Afew years ago, someone in France pirated some of my pix and those of a German breeder and published them somewhere as if they were the breeders of those meeces. The German breeder was very annoyed; I thought is was funny. Sort of like imititation being a form of compliment. The dude in Germany was an antagonist towards me in this forum, and that made it even more amusing. I laughed, and laughed and laughed becasue this guy put down my meeces, and that did annoy me. So...someone thought that mine and his were worthy of piracy and were shown side by side. 

But, like I say so often, I don't show and my sense of self won't allow me to get upset over something as trivial as that. I just thought it was odd and a bit funny. :roll:


----------

